# Super 8 and Polaroid



## willpops (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd like to know, are Super 8 films (for video) and Polaroid still used in the US ?


----------



## terri (Apr 17, 2006)

Polaroid is still widely used and readily available from several sources, yep. 

I wouldn't think you'd have too much trouble finding a link for Super 8 films, but I can't help you with a certain link, sorry.


----------



## willpops (Apr 17, 2006)

And what's US prices for Polaroid 600 films? In non-online stores, I mean.


----------



## terri (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't know, I like to buy online from places like Freestyle or B&H. 600 is easy to find, I'd call around a few drugstores and get prices before you bought from anyone. I would imagine they'll be within a dollar or so of each other.


----------



## willpops (Apr 18, 2006)

My problem is that the international call would cost more than the Polaroid film


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 18, 2006)

My guess is:

A) Somewhere in France there is a pack of polaroid 600 film for sale.
b) The shipping for film from the usa to france would be more than the price of an international phone call.
c) They allow a French gentleman to spend his money on Ebay... Or one of the other on line services.
d) That the fuji version of the film is available somewhere closer than the usa.
E) or that I have no idea what I am talking about....


----------



## willpops (Apr 18, 2006)

Hehe, maybe right for everything *mysteryscribe*, but :
A 600 film costs 16 dollars, and in Germany it is 11... So maybe in the USA less.
I've never heard about Fuji version... I'll search for that.
Concerning Ebay, I'm not really ready to buy something like that (outdated films and so on)... Yeah, I'm a little narrow-minded, I know...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 18, 2006)

If you are really interested in buying from a US company try freestyle.  I have always found them to be reasonable and they have most anything I want in stock.  I haven't looked at their polaroid film but I would expect them to be very competative.  They would most likely ship to France as reasonably as anyone.  They ship to North Carolina and if they ship here I can't imagine anywhere they wont ship for a price.


----------



## terri (Apr 18, 2006)

You could also go straight to the Polaroid site and "select your country" and buy from there.  They don't discount their products by any means, but you'd save on international shipping costs so it would all come out in the wash.

Polaroid film is not inexpensive, anywhere. I'd look for the closest supplier and save on S&H charges.


----------

